# Well planned pictures!



## Covehnter (Feb 2, 2011)

When time permits, I always attempt to take some pictures of my birds with a nice backdrop that illustrates the habitat that surrounds the place he called home. Whether this be an Osceola hanging in a cypress strand, a Rio with a mesquite background or a Merriam in the hills. I really appreciate a  picture that's more than a dead gobbler on the back of a truck or thrown down where ever convenient. I think it says something about someone who takes the time to arrange things to make it happen. Lets see some of those pictures that show off some terrain as well as the prize! I'll start with a couple. . . .


----------



## Covehnter (Feb 2, 2011)

Some of you may have seen some of these, if so, I apologize. 

This ole boy called the South Dakota Black Hills home. 






This pair once haunted the depths of the palmetto thickets of South Florida.





Here is another Osceola pic of a buddy I was able to help . . . . always liked this picture with the live oak and palmettos. 





A Rio among the Texas cactus, mesquite and happy springtime flowers from the recent rains.


----------



## Country_boy1990 (Feb 2, 2011)

Right after the kill! first bird i called in for my dad!


----------



## Covehnter (Feb 2, 2011)

What about those giant cottonwoods in the creek bottoms of Nebraska?





And the rolling wide openness of Kansas.





Another of my buddy with a bird, from the plains of Oklahoma.





Man I'm ready for March!


----------



## Corey (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice pic's Cove, hope to have my first this year with the help 
of some buddy that are trying to brake the ice for me. I 
will remember to try and honor the bird with a nice photo 
op!


----------



## Nitro (Feb 2, 2011)

Great photos Dave!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Covehnter (Feb 2, 2011)

Come on Andy, Let me some of WA again!!


----------



## WESBULLDOGS (Feb 2, 2011)

Texas, cell phone shot taken by Nitro.


----------



## boparks (Feb 2, 2011)

Covehunter,

Those are absolutely awesome shots.

I love the tree shot. 

The South Dakota shot I like as well...

Thats the kind of place that will wind you as  you chase the gobbler that gobbles over that hill out in front of you


----------



## Nitro (Feb 2, 2011)

WESBULLDOGS said:


> Texas, cell phone shot taken by Nitro.



That bird put on a show. I love me an afternoon killin...

That turkey got smashed to the ground.. I mean, you crushed him.


----------



## Nitro (Feb 2, 2011)

Aight Dave, 

Here's one........not very picturesque, but it was "well planned"

Texas Rio..


----------



## Nitro (Feb 2, 2011)

Here's one from a few years back in the WA Mountains......


----------



## Nitro (Feb 2, 2011)

Here's one with some special meaning. The gentleman on the right (my left) is my longtime friend who taught me much about Waterfowling...

Nearly lost him earlier this month to a Heart Attack.. by God's mercy, he survived and will be back at the Gobblers this Spring.

Durango, MX  2008 Gould's Turkey hunt. A wonderful hunt that is now even more meaningful.


----------



## returntoarchery (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## boparks (Feb 2, 2011)

Kudos to Wes & Andy the Texas gobbler squashers

This is one of my favorite shots of my dad from a hunt a while back. 

Don't think an older gentleman can't run the prairie because we did and killed this bird on a high rocky narrow ridge you wouldn't have believed a gobbler would have walked.

Seriously..after he shot him.....as I grabbed his head I felt the rest of him flop and slide right off the ledge


----------



## boparks (Feb 2, 2011)

Nitro said:


> Here's one with some special meaning. The gentleman on the right (my left) is my longtime friend who taught me much about Waterfowling...
> 
> Nearly lost him earlier this month to a Heart Attack.. by God's mercy, he survived and will be back at the Gobblers this Spring.
> 
> Durango, MX  2008 Gould's Turkey hunt. A wonderful hunt that is now even more meaningful.




Now Andy...you've been doing this long enough to have not let those boys slide their birds up and make em look bigger than yours...


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Feb 2, 2011)

Great pics fellas! You guys have been on some great turkey trips, I hope to start doing a trip in a few years.I always try to take good pics to help remember something about the hunt.


----------



## Hawken2222 (Feb 2, 2011)

Great pics guys.


----------



## gtrman (Feb 2, 2011)

Awesome photography!!!  Congratulations on that slam!  (I think it is a slam...)  I can't wait till the season starts...this made my blood boil just lookin'!


----------



## billy673 (Feb 2, 2011)

Kansas wheat field


----------



## billy673 (Feb 2, 2011)

south florida woods


----------



## billy673 (Feb 2, 2011)

Wyoming black hills region


----------



## billy673 (Feb 2, 2011)

woods of SC low country


----------



## mike1225 (Feb 2, 2011)

Early season Ga.


----------



## mike1225 (Feb 2, 2011)

A little later Ga.


----------



## mike1225 (Feb 2, 2011)

Nebraska!


----------



## mike1225 (Feb 2, 2011)

2009 Nebraska


----------



## mike1225 (Feb 2, 2011)

2009 My son & I


----------



## flatwoodsgobbler (Feb 2, 2011)

Beautiful pictures!!! I never get tried of looking at dead gobblers.  Those pictures in the hills sure make a ol' flatlander want to head out west.


----------



## mike1225 (Feb 2, 2011)

2009


----------



## mike1225 (Feb 2, 2011)

First morning 2010


----------



## mike1225 (Feb 2, 2011)

2010


----------



## blong (Feb 2, 2011)

Can we have a best in field turkey kill pic? I will be glad to donate 20 bucks or so for a prize.


----------



## Norm (Feb 2, 2011)

Cool pics ! Hopefully I'll have at least one to post this season!!!


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 2, 2011)

This was an opening day gobbler last year.  Hunted all day and got this one at the end of the day.  The ruts&strut slate was a champ that day.  My 8 YO son was with me and got to see the gobbler dance for us.  The bird rolled down the hill and into the creek.  It was a great hunt.  My son now wants his own call so he can get his own bird, so I am on the search for another good call.

Great pics everyone.  Love those Rios!


----------



## billy673 (Feb 2, 2011)

colony wyoming , ne corner


----------



## billy673 (Feb 2, 2011)

central kansas


----------



## billy673 (Feb 2, 2011)

my first turkey , glades county , south florida woods


----------



## Nitro (Feb 2, 2011)

Billy, love the photo with Devil's Tower in the background!!

Awesome!!


----------



## Gecko (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow, incredible pics gentlemen.  I have some work to do on photography skills.  You all have done a great job in capturing some amazing moments.  I hope all of you have a great 2011!


----------



## limbhanger (Feb 2, 2011)

yep, I am now ready for turkey season.


----------



## Covehnter (Feb 2, 2011)

Nitro said:


> Here's one from a few years back in the WA Mountains......



Now that's what I'm talking about! That's one of those pictures you just have to stare at for a while, seems like it take a few minutes to see it all!


----------



## Covehnter (Feb 2, 2011)

boparks said:


> Kudos to Wes & Andy the Texas gobbler squashers
> 
> This is one of my favorite shots of my dad from a hunt a while back.
> 
> ...



I can believe it! It looks like he should be nervous about the position he's in. . . . looks like quite a fall!


----------



## Covehnter (Feb 2, 2011)

mike1225 said:


> Nebraska!



Mike, you and Sanford's gonna have to take it easy on them Nebraska birds! Yall puttin' a hurting on them! I tried to get him in on a trip I took last year, cant remember which one but he couldn't make it happen.


----------



## Covehnter (Feb 2, 2011)

Billy, that Wyoming pic is awesome! I've gotta get back up to the Black Hills on the WY side again (maybe I'll throw that into the hat for May), hopefully without the blizzard that pushed me southward a couple years ago. And I'll never get tired of seeing Osceolas with a palmetto background! Great Shots!


----------



## Nitro (Feb 2, 2011)

Im ready for a WY/SD trip..... One background of Devil's Tower and one with Mt. Rushmore....been too long since I have been there.//


----------



## head buster (Feb 2, 2011)

loving the picts guys! keep em coming!


----------



## trkyhnt89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Those barn wall pictures and that big cottonwood are cool pics.....all of them good. 

Posted this picture before several times before......one of my favorites


----------



## gblrklr (Feb 3, 2011)

All of the pictures are great!  A friend of mine and I were having a discussion the other day.  He was talking about how boring turkey pictures are since most turkeys look pretty similar, 10 inch beard 1" spurs, blah blah.  I need to point him to this thread, i am sure he would change his mind, beautiful work!


----------



## gblrklr (Feb 3, 2011)

Here are a few from different hunts, I need to get some pictures off of my camera, Tate is quite a bit bigger now!

Mississippi





Northeast Florida





South Florida





Northeast Florida again


----------



## J Gilbert (Feb 3, 2011)

Here's one of my birds from last year..





And the results of a good opening morning at my club
L to R My dad (T Gilbert on here), Ricky Reece, and me


----------



## SpurHuntinHillbilly (Feb 3, 2011)

The Hills of Otsego County, NY


----------



## SpurHuntinHillbilly (Feb 3, 2011)

One More...


----------



## dfhooked (Feb 3, 2011)

*few pics*

I am pretty sure everyone on this forum is rapidly overexcited about turkey season and the turning of seasons. I finished out the duck season sunday at my farm in Roberta, and as the wood ducks were getting shot two gobblers were firing off down the creek. It was an absolutely perfect way to close out one season and create anticipation for March 26th in those same woods. Here's a few pics 
Rio Breeding- TX panhandle

Rio's no longer capable of breeding- TX panhandle

Toombs County Ga Birds


----------



## Son (Feb 3, 2011)

Great pictures.
Sometimes a good picture can just happen, like by this trail camera.


----------



## Son (Feb 3, 2011)

Back when I was building my house, took time to get this gobbler one morning before starting work.


----------



## Son (Feb 3, 2011)

See that ol thirty dollar shotgun?


----------



## mike1225 (Feb 3, 2011)

Dave, You & Drew need to teach me how to kill them Paulding Forest turkeys. Yall grew up naming all those gobs. Mike


----------



## Son (Feb 3, 2011)

My favorite, "Old Golden wings".


----------



## Son (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Son (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## fredw (Feb 3, 2011)

Great pictures.  I've learned a lot about posing for the pic!


----------



## Son (Feb 3, 2011)

No need for camo to take this gobbler from a popup. Blinds are a very good crutch for us older fellers. Them old bones and joints just can't stand being still for long anymore.

This old bird had whooped so many gobblers his spurs were worn blunt.
All the gobblers I have shown weighed over 20 pounds with the heaviest weighing in at 26 pounds.


----------



## gblrklr (Feb 3, 2011)

gblrklr said:


> Here are a few from different hunts, I need to get some pictures off of my camera, Tate is quite a bit bigger now!
> 
> Mississippi
> 
> ...



I just noticed that Tate is wearing the same hat in every picture!  I doubt it has ever seen a washing machine, LOL!  Yep, he still wears it.


----------



## ccleroy (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## buckwheat_8 (Feb 3, 2011)

awesome pictures guys..could look at em all day


----------



## Son (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm usually hunting alone, so most of my pictures are taken by timer by using a tripod or just sitting the camera on a log or something.
You sure gotta be fast and get back to the bird before the camera goes off. Most times, it beats me.


----------



## Nitro (Feb 3, 2011)

Man, what a Paintbrush!!!!!!!! With a kicker. Very nice Sir!



Son said:


> No need for camo to take this gobbler from a popup. Blinds are a very good crutch for us older fellers. Them old bones and joints just can't stand being still for long anymore.
> 
> This old bird had whooped so many gobblers his spurs were worn blunt.
> All the gobblers I have shown weighed over 20 pounds with the heaviest weighing in at 26 pounds.


----------



## gblrklr (Feb 3, 2011)

Son said:


> I'm usually hunting alone, so most of my pictures are taken by timer by using a tripod or just sitting the camera on a log or something.
> You sure gotta be fast and get back to the bird before the camera goes off. Most times, it beats me.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Covehnter (Feb 3, 2011)

A lot of my pictures are using the self timer, its a pain and usually takes me several tries before I get one that satisfies me. 

Here's a few more! 

One of my all time favorites! Took me many of miles to complete this one! What a backdrop. 





And here we go Mike, speaking of those Georgia ridge running turkeys. They can get steep in places.






The "wrong side of the line" gobbler, he made his mistake.


----------



## Covehnter (Feb 3, 2011)

ccleroy said:


>



Perfect. Sun over the shoulder of the camera but not in your eyes, that's what shows those colors!


----------



## Covehnter (Feb 3, 2011)

trkyhnt89 said:


> Those barn wall pictures and that big cottonwood are cool pics.....all of them good.
> 
> Posted this picture before several times before......one of my favorites



That picture never gets old! Incredible.


----------



## GADAWGS (Feb 3, 2011)

One of my better thought out pictures. South FL osceola


----------



## GADAWGS (Feb 3, 2011)

Same bird but with more foliage


----------



## Quercus Alba (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 3, 2011)

These are the best ones I have....some great pictures on here so far. I really enjoy seeing them.


----------



## Son (Feb 3, 2011)

As many chances I've had to take a double, or kill the limit, I just don't do it. We're only allowed 3 gobblers per season, and I like to hunt, so i take one per day, and am selective in an effort to make my season last as long as possible. I like being out there, and working turkeys. And, there's nothing like a nap in the woods now than then.










And some taken in Alabama many years ago,


----------



## Covehnter (Feb 3, 2011)

Gut_Pile said:


> These are the best ones I have....some great pictures on here so far. I really enjoy seeing them.



Nothing says Georgia like freshly burned pines!


----------



## Son (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## Son (Feb 4, 2011)

How many would shoot this decoy?


----------



## gblrklr (Feb 4, 2011)

Son said:


> How many would shoot this decoy?


Is it legal to shoot a gobbler washing his feet?


----------



## Nitro (Feb 4, 2011)

gblrklr said:


> Is it legal to shoot a gobbler washing his feet?



I prefer to shoot one wherever. The time and location of his demise is up to him.


----------



## Brad (Feb 6, 2011)

I absolutely love that pic with mount rushmore in the background. That is on the top of my bucket list.


----------



## Son (Feb 6, 2011)

He ain't washing his feet, he's on the bank of that water filled rut.


----------



## gblrklr (Feb 6, 2011)

Nitro said:


> I prefer to shoot one wherever. The time and location of his demise is up to him.





Son said:


> He ain't washing his feet, he's on the bank of that water filled rut.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Feb 7, 2011)

Last year was my 1st season to tag out, so the final bird pic was special to me. My friend Randolph came that morning to help me get my final tag filled, and the dang birds whipped us all morning. But, hanging in there until the afternoon paid off

SE GA swamp 'n pines


----------



## Trizey (Feb 7, 2011)

Here are a couple of mine.  

The mountains of Alabama
Self taken pic





Same mountain, different bird
Self taken pic





First hunt for my wife





GA- Public Land
both pics self took


----------



## BeardsandBone (Feb 7, 2011)

unreal pics, wish i was at home on the comp with all my turkey pics so i could upload some favorties, will have to later, Dave them are some of the best pics of seen, we def gonna hook up and smash some birds this year


----------



## BeardsandBone (Feb 7, 2011)

great self taken pics Trizey!


----------



## Covehnter (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm always up for smashing a few! 

Here's another: This old tree had the perfect spot to rest an ole longbeard, unfortunately it was swept away a year ago when the river come out of it banks. 





Different Bird, same tree.


----------



## Nitro (Feb 8, 2011)

The Elder Mr.Parks (turkey slayer for sure) and Wes in Texas....Magic sunglasses photo..

This was a great hunt!! Thanks again Mr.Bobby. Real privilege to hunt with your Dad!!


----------



## Nitro (Feb 8, 2011)

Mexican.........


----------



## Nitro (Feb 8, 2011)

My Dad with an Edisto River longbeard.


----------



## Nitro (Feb 8, 2011)

Craig Corbett built me this Ironwood strumpet call... It works.


----------



## mike1225 (Feb 8, 2011)

There's some great pictures in this thread. If we can keep it going it might get as big as the Oregon Cheerleader thread over in the Sports Talk Forum. There's also some great pictures in that thread.


----------



## mike1225 (Feb 8, 2011)

Another Barn Shot


----------



## mike1225 (Feb 8, 2011)

We named this one Captain Hook. This was one of those hunts we have laughed & talked about a bunch of times already.


----------



## blong (Feb 8, 2011)

Some mexican toms, couple of gringo and a mexican.


----------



## Nitro (Feb 8, 2011)

Buenos Noches Jose' Calaco!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Dang good to see his face! He is a good un!


----------



## blong (Feb 8, 2011)

Nitro said:


> Buenos Noches Jose' Calaco!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Dang good to see his face! He is a good un!



Are you going back this year?


----------



## grizznasty93 (Feb 9, 2011)

Covehnter said:


> A lot of my pictures are using the self timer, its a pain and usually takes me several tries before I get one that satisfies me.
> 
> Here's a few more!
> 
> ...



them are some nice birds dave1 i dont if you remember me that well but just wanted to say hey and hope all is well


----------



## CPark58 (Feb 9, 2011)

put the slippy slip to close the gap on this kansas gobbler  behind the rock wall in the back ground a little before fly up last year.


----------



## Ben Athens (Feb 9, 2011)

Here is a couple  from public land in NW Georgia last season.


----------



## chadf (Feb 9, 2011)

Great photos ! GOT AN IDEA!

Y'all should get some of the pics made into canvas prints. They would be awesome !
Pm me for details.


----------



## Nitro (Feb 10, 2011)

Just resting........


----------



## Cutem all Jack (Feb 10, 2011)

Nitro said:


> Here's one with some special meaning. The gentleman on the right (my left) is my longtime friend who taught me much about Waterfowling...
> 
> Nearly lost him earlier this month to a Heart Attack.. by God's mercy, he survived and will be back at the Gobblers this Spring.
> 
> Durango, MX  2008 Gould's Turkey hunt. A wonderful hunt that is now even more meaningful.



Is that Patt Pitt from Tennesee on the right?


----------



## Nitro (Feb 10, 2011)

Cutem all Jack said:


> Is that Patt Pitt from Tennesee on the right?



It's Pat Pitt. (from Olive Branch, MS).  I have hunted with him since 1988..


----------



## Cutem all Jack (Feb 10, 2011)

Your right sorry. He is the best taxidermist for birds in the world in my opinion and a good man to boot. Is he OK?


----------



## OliverHarrelson (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## Covehnter (Feb 10, 2011)

Here is another oldie from way back. . . . got to looking through an old account. 

This is my buddy with a bird i called up on the last day in 2006, if you look closely you can see a rainbow in the background.


----------



## BeardsandBone (Feb 10, 2011)

great pics Covehnter! i cnat wait to take some new pics this yr


----------



## boparks (Feb 10, 2011)

Great shots Rick!


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 10, 2011)

Here's a few I like....


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 10, 2011)

I fixed all of Rick's pictures so they didn't blow the screen out.


----------



## Nitro (Feb 10, 2011)

Rick some of those photos are just "Peachy"

 Awesome Gobblers!!!!

Sorry man, I had to. Won't be long and we will be seeing some new ones...

Good Luck Folks!!! I will be expecting some great photos..


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 10, 2011)

Geez Gadget...What did you just start hunting last year or something?  

Nice set of pics.  Very impressive.


----------



## mike1225 (Feb 11, 2011)

Great photos guys!


----------



## Covehnter (Feb 11, 2011)

Those buggy pics really tell a story! Nice pics Rick! Just a couple more weeks!


----------



## Trizey (Feb 11, 2011)

Rick - I really like that black winged big cypress bird!


----------



## head buster (Feb 13, 2011)

Awesome picts Gadget! Love the tote as well. Who made that?


----------



## Covehnter (Feb 14, 2011)

My first Cypress bird several years ago.


----------



## trkyhnt89 (Feb 14, 2011)

I like that burnt palm pic man!


----------



## Gadget (Feb 14, 2011)

head buster said:


> Awesome picts Gadget! Love the tote as well. Who made that?




tote was made by Gerry Bramlett.....aka Bram on this forum. Nice piece to add to the vest, use all the time.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 14, 2011)

Covehnter said:


> My first Cypress bird several years ago.






dead hangin on a burnt cabbage palm...........nice


----------



## YEKRUT (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow, there are some of the best dead pics ever on this thread. I will try to get a few up in the next few days myself. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## billy673 (Mar 18, 2011)

south florida cypress head !


----------



## Covehnter (Mar 19, 2011)

Very nice billy!

Another South Florida bird in a palmetto scattered oak hammock.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Mar 19, 2011)

Covehnter said:


> What about those giant cottonwoods in the creek bottoms of Nebraska?



That pic shows just how effective MO Bottomland is.  It looks just like that tree.  The rest of the camo looks good too, but the pants just disappear against the trunk of the tree.

BTW.  Awesome pics Cove.


----------



## wooly (Mar 19, 2011)

When you get old and your memory gets fuzzy those pictures will still be sharp. 
Those are great pictures and you can see how you put some thought into each one.
Neat!
Ken


----------



## turk2di (Mar 20, 2011)

No doubt you put some thought into pics! I don't..i am usually really pumped & not thinking about finding the best scene..My bad!


----------



## ts602 (Mar 20, 2011)

Man I can't believe those pictures. AS Tony the Tiger would say (their great)


----------



## Timber1 (Mar 20, 2011)

Enjoyed all those photos. Some remind me of the places I like to hunt. Six more days.


----------



## Echo (Mar 20, 2011)

Lots of great pics in this thread!

Here's a couple of my favorites from opening week of last year.


----------



## duckndog (Mar 20, 2011)

Not nearly as good as most of the ones here, but I'll keep it going.

Self-took on private club behind gate, thus the skinny tree





The end result





He didn't kill it, but he helped run the box call.









Not a turkey photo, but it's one of my favorites.  This was his first dove hunt with dad and that's his grandfather in the background.


----------



## Ryanbig (Mar 20, 2011)

Just a couple from Oglethorpe County


----------



## billy673 (Apr 4, 2011)

Georgia woods !


----------



## gblrklr (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's a new one:


----------



## seminoleslayer (Apr 5, 2011)

heres a few


----------



## billy673 (Apr 24, 2011)

Kansas !


----------



## Covehnter (Jan 19, 2012)

Time is getting closer! 





I don't know what's changed around here so I'm putting up links now?


----------



## mike1225 (Jan 19, 2012)

*Nice!*

I'm glad you brought this thread back up.


----------



## woods-n-water (Jan 19, 2012)

Here's a few i could find on my work computer.


----------



## Son (Jan 19, 2012)

My favorites, strutting one day, getting toted another.


----------



## Son (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Son (Jan 19, 2012)

This one was taken with camera on the timer. Self photo.


----------



## TurkeyBird (Jan 19, 2012)

Awesome pics!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bo D (Jan 22, 2012)

woods-n-water said:


> Here's a few i could find on my work computer.



them spurs with the foggy background....CLASSIC! great pic


----------



## Gadget (Jan 23, 2012)

Bo D said:


> them spurs with the foggy background....CLASSIC! great pic





X2 .........nice.


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Jan 23, 2012)

First with a bow in Upstate SC. Sorry the second one isn't turkeys but I thought it was fitting as far as the picture goes.


----------



## woods-n-water (Jan 23, 2012)

Gadget said:


> X2 .........nice.



Immokalee Fl, Last year.in a fresh burn......Framed....


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Jan 23, 2012)

one of mine a few years back, pines and palmettos!


----------



## Covehnter (Jan 23, 2012)

A fav from last year.


----------



## blong (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## blong (Jan 25, 2012)

My favorites from last year


----------

